

Google Chrome Getting A Terminal - powerbase
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2011/12/google-chrome-getting-a-terminal-soon/

======
woogley
Previous discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3344678>

------
Karunamon
Can't wait for this! Here's hoping they don't make any silly mistakes with
regard to terminal emulation.

